# Ford 3600 tractor - transmission stuck in gear



## Ray Templeton (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi all,

First time poster - lots of good information here so hoping you can help me out.

I have a Ford 3600 tractor (mid-80s) which has worked great for the past ten years, until yesterday. I was running a bush hog when I noticed that when pushing on the clutch to stop the tractor, the clutch seemed to drop to the floor and stay - the tractor kept momentum and didn't respond or slow down. I was able to manually pop the shifter out of gear and I pushed again on the clutch a few times where it popped back up, but the tractor is still stuck in high gear, high or low range.

I'm about to remove the shifter plate on top of the transmission - if anybody has any ideas or helpful suggestions as to what might be causing this, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance.

-T


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Ray, welcome to the tractor forum.

This happens to all of us on occasion, due to wear in the shift mechanism. Put both shifter levers in neutral and remove the shift cover. You will see one fork out of alignment. Take a big screwdriver and put it in neutral. Pretty easy job. One thing to look for....The shift cover may be holding down a spring loaded detent. It won't come popping out at you, just take care not to lose it into the tranny. 

Look over your clutch linkage to ensure that it is not in a bind somewhere. If you got into some big limbs, you may have bent something in the linkage. 

Incidentally, the Ford 3600 tractor was made from 1975 - 1981. IMO, one of the best tractors Ford ever built.


----------



## Ray Templeton (Aug 17, 2017)

That's perfect - thank you sixbales. I'll take a look here shortly and will report back.

--
UPDATE: Works perfectly - sincerely thanks for the clear instructions & the fast response.

This place is great!


----------



## mississipiboy (Oct 16, 2016)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Ray, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> This happens to all of us on occasion, due to wear in the shift mechanism. Put both shifter levers in neutral and remove the shift cover. You will see one fork out of alignment. Take a big screwdriver and put it in neutral. Pretty easy job. One thing to look for....The shift cover may be holding down a spring loaded detent. It won't come popping out at you, just take care not to lose it into the tranny.
> 
> ...





sixbales said:


> Howdy Ray, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> This happens to all of us on occasion, due to wear in the shift mechanism. Put both shifter levers in neutral and remove the shift cover. You will see one fork out of alignment. Take a big screwdriver and put it in neutral. Pretty easy job. One thing to look for....The shift cover may be holding down a spring loaded detent. It won't come popping out at you, just take care not to lose it into the tranny.
> 
> ...


Hello sir! I have a 1967 model 3000 Ford. Belgium made. If you don’t use a LOT of TLC when shifting, it hangs up. I replaced the shifter housing. But the slots where the shifter slides into is worn out also. Can these be replaced without breaking tractor in half?


----------

